# What Wheel Ceramic Coating for outside application



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Looking for some help and advice on a good ceramic coating to apply to my alloys, but needs to be a user friendly coating that I can apply outside on my driveway as I don't have the ability to remove.

These alloys are killing me cleaning so need to get them coated ASAP lol










Would really love to have them coated in kkd revolve but being a novice and having to apply outside just isn't option with this. So have looked at quite a few and came up with the following

1/ Gyeon rim
2/ C5 
3/ TAC Systems Quartz Magic Plus
4/ Auto glanz P3

I did apply Cancoat to the wife's alloys a few weeks ago and was a breeze to apply, but hers are a lot less intricate and was constantly worried about overspray when spraying the bottle, so whilst it was easy to apply the spray application doesn't appeal to me

Open to suggestions guys and any help advice greatly appreciated 

Thanks in advance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Great looking wheels :thumb::thumb:

Shame you cannot remove.

If you have a spare, can you not get someone to change them one at a time?


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Na unfortunately don’t have a spare wheel and tbh wouldn’t want to be paying the price for another one lol

Needs to be driveway application friendly and wheel faces only plus the bloody full ring channel behind the spokes, right pain in the ass that it is!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

Gyeon Rim, pick a decent day and a lot of patience! 

I do love 788M wheels but when it comes to cleaning I'm so glad I've got 763Ms - hehehe 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Jasonjo said:


> Gyeon Rim, pick a decent day and a lot of patience!
> 
> I do love 788M wheels but when it comes to cleaning I'm so glad I've got 763Ms - hehehe
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


763M alloys are stunning especially the frozen gold 

But yeh will try to plan over 2 days, 1 to clean and fully prep and then 2nd day to get 2 coats on early doors allowing enough time to cure before it gets dark.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

Yeah sounds sensible - as ever, the quality of the finish is all in the prep! 

Probably good to avoid the typical ceramic applicator blocks and use the small white “finger puppet” applicators for those wheels...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels is very user user friendly, easy on and easy off. 
I tried Gyeon Rim on my last car and don’t get on with it, too grabby and sticky for me.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

C5 periodically topped with cancoat twice a year 

Durable protection that's extremely easy to apply.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I used carbon collective platinum wheels,super easy to use and 2 coats gives 2 years protection.i was surprised by how easy it is to use, all in the prep i guess

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

C5 needs to be applied inside and cured for at least 12 hours so it's not the most user friendly 

It does give good protection but really needs to be applied inside.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

\Rian said:


> C5 needs to be applied inside and cured for at least 12 hours so it's not the most user friendly
> 
> It does give good protection but really needs to be applied inside.


With proper planning it doesn't need to be done inside at all. You just need temps above 5 degrees and 12 hours no rain. Not rocket science.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Appreciate all the reply’s and will have a further look at Carbon Collectives coating, not going to buy anything just yet so genuinely interested in any further suggestions/ experiences similar to mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

atbalfour said:


> With proper planning it doesn't need to be done inside at all. You just need temps above 5 degrees and 12 hours no rain. Not rocket science.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


This is true but in real-life applications probably isn't something most people can manage and until it warms up you won't get above 5 degrees for 12 hours and no rain at all, slim chances at the moment even then you have the risk it getting wet, I would never contemplate applying it outside.

So you could given the right circumstances apply it outside but it's not ideal and the risk for it not curing properly are higher.

there are plenty of other coatings that are easier to apply and have a shorter curing time than C5 and I certainly would have gone for something else if I didn't have the option of applying it inside.

If the OP wanted to wait a few months for it to warm up and lighter evenings he may have 1/2 days that are warm and dry.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Rian said:


> I would never contemplate applying it outside.
> 
> So you could given the right circumstances apply it outside but it's not ideal and the risk for it not curing properly are higher.


100% Agree with this :thumb::thumb:

Any form of coating or sealant always apply indoors.

Time & time again, I hear people moan about durability, but apply outside. Both need time to cure.

Waste of time & money to me.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Rappy said:


> 100% Agree with this :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Any form of coating or sealant always apply indoors.
> 
> ...


I've had professional coatings applied in controlled environment fail on me before so whist undercover inside is the perfect environment it's still not 100% proof.

And I believe the quote you responded to , \Rian was talking about C5 and not all ceramics/ sealants in general.

I don't agree with your generalised statement that all ceramics & sealants should be applied indoors, but heh we can agree to disagree!

In an ideal world I'd magically construct a garage in my driveway and work away (and a garage has been built 3 times in my driveway but no longer, yet that's another story) so I'll just have to work with what I have unfortunately.

But yeh my time and money that I'm happy to spend and take the time to fully prep, thanks for the reply but unfortunately of no help to my situation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

sharrkey said:


> I've had professional coatings applied in controlled environment fail on me before so whist undercover inside is the perfect environment it's still not 100% proof.
> 
> And I believe the quote you responded to the OP was talking about C5 and not all ceramics/ sealants in general.
> 
> ...


My post was regarding C5 as that's the only Wheel coating ive used.

Im lucky to have a drive, Jack and Stands so i took my wheels off and took them inside.

Ceramics have come along way and there are many with a short cure time say 1-2 or 3-4 hours C5 isn't one of them

I've recently picked up some Pyramid car care ceramic glass sealant as it has a cure time of 3 hours VS Gtechs with a 12 hour cure time.

Applying a ceramic outside is still better than no ceramic coat at all

My application tip is to head down to lidl and pick up a pack of cotton Microfiber makeup pads, they are non linting and you get 120 for under £1

They are far better than any other cotton applicator and are perfect for wheels

https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/p/cien/cien-cotton-wool-pads/p1155


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Cheers and appreciate the tip on the applicators, think I'd seen you posting this somewhere before so Was going to give them a try.

Using them and apply a pipette of cancoat would be and ideal product but unsure how it would go

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

sharrkey said:


> I did apply Cancoat to the wife's alloys a few weeks ago and was a breeze to apply, but hers are a lot less intricate and was constantly worried about overspray when spraying the bottle, so whilst it was easy to apply the spray application doesn't appeal to me


Just to pick up on this particular comment from your original post. CanCoat is supposed to be applied via a cloth, not sprayed on the panel/thing you're coating.

It doesn't sound like you're spraying on to the panel tbh but I'm curious as to where the overspray risk is coming from if you applied it like this:


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Yeh I’ve watched that application video and there no doubt cancoat is a easy application especially indoors, but being outside with some slight wind in the driveway and cupping the mf around the spray head I was still concerned about wind catching some product and landing on the car, maybe I’m just being a little too over cautious! 

I applied cancoat to my boot lid a few weeks back and even then I was hiding behind the bin (away from slight wind)spraying into Mf and then applying to panel, my neighbours already think I’m nuts the amount of time I spend on the cars and can’t imagine what they thought seeing me doing that lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

FWIW looking at the wheel it strikes me immediately to dress the whole wheel, spokes and barrels'.
Looks like the barrels' are painted, if not finished decent, so to only focus on the spoke side is bit of a "Tarts-bath". 
Wheel removal at least once a year, two I prefer and give them a good detail with polish and sealing and they will be so easy to keep in great condition. All that is needed is shampoo wash no brushes, wheel woolies and MF's. Then QD, KC FSE is good and will keep the water spotting to a minimum. Trust me, they will look great.... always.
Those wheels deserve that imho.:thumb:


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

“Tarts-Bath” haha that gave a good chuckle and yes I tend to agree, but I’d then need to look a buying a trolley Jack/ stand/ wheel brace/torque and then work 1-1 at a time

Barrels are black gloss finished and yeh would love to fully coat front and back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

sharrkey said:


> Yeh I've watched that application video and there no doubt cancoat is a easy application especially indoors, but being outside with some slight wind in the driveway and cupping the mf around the spray head I was still concerned about wind catching some product and landing on the car, maybe I'm just being a little too over cautious!
> 
> I applied cancoat to my boot lid a few weeks back and even then I was hiding behind the bin (away from slight wind)spraying into Mf and then applying to panel, my neighbours already think I'm nuts the amount of time I spend on the cars and can't imagine what they thought seeing me doing that lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Can coat comes with a little finger spayer if im not mistaken, if so you can just spray the pad.

I had a little bottle of Car Chems lock down sealnt with the same finger sprayer and use it on the pads fine, not much different to sraying a cloth but you need to hold it closer


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

\Rian said:


> Can coat comes with a little finger spayer if im not mistaken, if so you can just spray the pad.


Now that's a great idea  1 spray would probably be enough to do 1/4 or 1/2 a wheel, and a smaller application pad would probably give a more consistent coverage, yet I'd still probably cup the pad in a mF cloth lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

sharrkey said:


> Now that's a great idea  1 spray would probably be enough to do 1/4 or 1/2 a wheel, and a smaller application pad would probably give a more consistent coverage, yet I'd still probably cup the pad in a mF cloth lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The make up pads are so usefull, a list of what I often use them for.

Wheel ceramic
Applying dressing to window rubbers
Cleaning wiper blades (spray glass cleaner on the pad and wipe the wiper and bin)
Applying glass coating like G5

For the price of them, I wouldn't be without them

Sorry to go of topic


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Was just reading up on the pyramid car cares ceramic coating that could be a good choice for both alloys and maybe even paintwork. 

Premium Ceramic Coating is a semi-permanent coating that protects and enhances your vehicles paintwork, bringing colours back to life with a high gloss finish.

It’s almost-instant drying time, allows drivers to get back on the road within an hour of application. Unlike many leading ceramic coatings which take between 12 and 24 hours to dry, this super-fast drying time also enables Detailers to complete Ceramic Coating applications faster, creating more time and freedom.

Seems a quick flash and cure time, I applied their glass coating a few weeks back and it was a breeze


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

sharrkey said:


> Was just reading up on the pyramid car cares ceramic coating that could be a good choice for both alloys and maybe even paintwork.
> 
> Premium Ceramic Coating is a semi-permanent coating that protects and enhances your vehicles paintwork, bringing colours back to life with a high gloss finish.
> 
> ...


Seems like a great option :thumb:.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

With CanCoat I think you can put Cure over it when you can't give it the cure time it needs?

Also, you know there's one place in your car that has no wind, right? Inside it. Throw a dust sheet over the area you spray in and you're good to go. You could do it in the open boot too off needed, that's just carpeted anyway.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Yeh I put Cure on the wife’s alloys plus my boot lid about 2 hrs after the second coating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Around 30% of the stuff I would do would involve applying a coating outside, on details where I don't have access to my mate's garage, albeit it would be the likes of Cancoat, Moonlight etc rather than prosumer coatings outdoors and it would be during the months of April and September. I'd have all the prep done and leave the coating to early morning so you can get a good 10-12 hours of cure time. By that stage even if there is any dew late in the day it has no impact. To be honest, dew (or rain, provided you don't let it sit) has no impact on either product beyond 2 hours, but I use them a lot and know exactly their limitations and it's always best to allow for as much of a cure before water contact as possible.

As well as the lite coatings I've also applied C5 3 or 4 times outside and never had any issues nor suffered reduced durability, though to be fair the weather forecast I was expecting was accurate and coatings were done first thing in the day. I know what you're like, and neither C5 or Platinum Wheels are going to look, self clean, or bead to your exacting standards hence why I suggest topping with Cancoat. As a combo I'd put good money on these outlasting Gyeon Rim (itself a 2 layer coating) with the application being much easier. You have Cancoat already too..

Use of a sacrificial layer (e.g. cure, c2v3, quartz max) on top of the coating can give that extra peace of mind but I don't use them myself. Tony is right, the wheels off detail is what I'd always shoot for... give the arches a properly good clean, coat them and the calipers too.

But if that's not possible I personally would not entertain downgrading the product you use just because of a small risk that you'll have to re-do it if you completely misjudge the weather. If the weather changes, you can respond to it on the spot by applying a sacrificial layer or depending how far you want to go, placing a dust sheet or similar over the alloys so there is no direct contact from the rain. You can accelerate curing through use of a fan, hairdryer etc. I would always seek to improvise than settle, put in the planning and have the contingency options and get a proper wheel ceramic on IMO.


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

https://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product/carpro-wheel-covers-pack-of-four/

Problem solved - other makes are available! :thumb:


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

If you can’t take them off to do them properly with ceramic, is a sealant like Wowos Crystal Sealant worth a look and then reapply every few months?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

CharliesTTS said:


> https://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product/carpro-wheel-covers-pack-of-four/
> 
> Problem solved - other makes are available! :thumb:


Funny Adam mentioned something like this earlier, so you essentially you could apply coating then fit the covers to keep dry and aid the curing ?
Hmm i know kamikaze stance is supposed to super easy to apply, but could you apply it outside and then use the wheel covers without it failing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## notfub (May 9, 2007)

Has anyone tried Carpro DLUX as it's got a 3 hour cure time? I've not used it myself yet but was considering it as I can use it on the wheels and the arch plastics too.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Jasonjo said:


> If you can't take them off to do them properly with ceramic, is a sealant like Wowos Crystal Sealant worth a look and then reapply every few months?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can use crystal sealant, its really good,i used it for some time, you can get 6 month+ on wheels but if you are going to all the effort of doing a full decon on the wheels you are better off just using a ceramic coating i think, even if you are just doing the faces

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

notfub said:


> Has anyone tried Carpro DLUX as it's got a 3 hour cure time? I've not used it myself yet but was considering it as I can use it on the wheels and the arch plastics too.


I have used it on a few cars, it works great.
But apparently KKD Revolve X blows it out of the water.:thumb:


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

\Rian;5713589
My application tip is to head down to lidl and pick up a pack of cotton Microfiber makeup pads said:


> https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/p/cien/cien-cotton-wool-pads/p1155[/URL]


Picked some up today and have to agree they seem perfect for apply application










On another note I've measured out 3 full sprays of cancoat (tried 5 times) and it's about 0.5ml, so gonna apply cancoat with a dropper to these pads for application and see how that goes.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

you'll have to let us know how this works out for you?


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

ALANSHR said:


> you'll have to let us know how this works out for you?


Weather to improve along with a rise in temperature here from Wednesday next week, so hopefully will get them fully cleaned & decon'd the previous day and then just ready for Gyeon prep and application early doors, that should give cancoat plenty of time to cure and get 2 coats on.

Ive a small fan heater that I could use to direct heat once applied but unsure how effective that will be outside.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't use this but lots of folk suggest 3 coats on wheels and remember to get some Cure on there too to avoid spotting and aid curing. You could try the heater fairly close up if not too windy a day.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Yeh I’ve got cure to use, applied it on the wife’s alloys and also my boot lid but near sure it needs 1hr between coatings so 3 coats might be a little too much. 

Can run with 2 and top up a 3rd coating later if needed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

